# Do virgins go to heaven?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what's gods opinion on a loser like me


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I really hope not
i want to go to hell heaven would be over crowded if it was real


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

I am not ready for heaven yet


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

mike91 said:


> I really hope not
> i want to go to hell heaven would be over crowded if it was real


No, you really don't, you really don't :no


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

People who've accepted Christ go to heaven.


----------



## Hchrisc (Nov 28, 2014)

No such thing as heaven? Heaven was created to give people a reason to die for a cause. If It seems selfish and counterproductive, it is


----------



## TeddyAllen (Oct 20, 2014)

No offense but I think there's no such thing called "heaven". It may exist in some's perspective, but it's not real.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Your just a lost sheep I think god needs a better sheep dog, the flock has scattered some, out in the big world alone with the wolves..


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

***It should be clear by now, especially to experienced users, that this sub forum is not a place for atheists to mock religious people***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you live right and keep Jesus first, yes, you would go to Heaven.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Dude you're not a loser! I'm a virgin and am asexual, and I consider this a tiny facet of who I am. If having the status of being laid or sexually active was the only point of us being here we'd all be dead by now! Like june bugs, who only live for 24 hours to mate. We're not like that man. We are complex creates with more reasons to live than that. If God is real, I don't think he'll give you hell for being a virgin. I believe God is merciful and okay with love in any form. If you're a virgin and still loved someone or something like a pet cat or your friends or family or whatever than that's good enough.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kind of. You'll spend eternity is the bosom of the Virgin Mary.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Is it a sin to be a virgin?


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe they do. Being a virgin alone I am sure does not determine whether one is or isn't granted entry into heaven. You could be a virgin murderer or a guy who slept with a ton of people but does a lot of charitable stuff..


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Think about that question for a minute , I mean isn't there priests and nuns that are virgins and aren't allowed sex .


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

Luke 16:19–31

But Abraham replied, ‘Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, while Lazarus received bad things, but now he is comforted here and you are in agony.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

monotonous said:


> what's gods opinion on a loser like me


look in your heart bam. answer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

waerdd said:


> Is it a sin to be a virgin?


No. It's a VIRTUE.


----------



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

nervousbat said:


> Dude you're not a loser! I'm a virgin and am asexual, and I consider this a tiny facet of who I am. If having the status of being laid or sexually active was the only point of us being here we'd all be dead by now! Like june bugs, who only live for 24 hours to mate. We're not like that man. We are complex creates with more reasons to live than that. If God is real, I don't think he'll give you hell for being a virgin. I believe God is merciful and okay with love in any form. If you're a virgin and still loved someone or something like a pet cat or your friends or family or whatever than that's good enough.


Thank you. I found your advice therapeutic.


----------



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

The answer to who goes to heaven depends on who you ask, many different beliefs out there. In protestant christianity, most will say the people who go to heaven are those who believe certain things about Jesus and his work are true. Most of those however, also add the requirement of having to become a better person (doing good works) in addition to simple faith in Jesus.

However, if you ask a liberal christian like me, then everyone goes to heaven lol.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> No. It's a VIRTUE.


So there you have it, monotonous (assuming you were serious).


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Get a hooker.


----------



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

lets create a religion, where dead virgins going to paradise where they finally lost their virginity haha that would be hillarious


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

We've been continually moderating this thread even after the warning so thread closed.


----------

